

istruecryptauditedyet? - nickysielicki
http://istruecryptauditedyet.com/

======
nickysielicki
I was just googling around, looking for any follow up on what happened with
truecrypt.

Thought this was interesting. The PDF doesn't go into much. Tl;dr is: nothing
too severe was wrong with truecrypt.

I hope I can steer the conversation in the direction of how ridiculous I think
it is that we live in a country where the government most likely stronghanded
an open source project into shutting down with a National Security Letter
because they did cryptography, and they did it well.

It's profoundly scary to me.

~~~
ryanlol
"most likely"

